# If you use dm-crypt or Truecrypt in Linux - read this!



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Attack on computer memory reveals vulnerability of widely-used security systems
Article here.

A team of academic, industry and independent researchers has demonstrated a new class of computer attacks that compromise the contents of secure memory systems, particularly in laptops.

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow, unbelievable! 

EDIT: This story is being aired on the radio right now. 

Peace...


----------



## Lost in Here (Jun 8, 2007)

So if one wanted to could they just design a trojan horse RAM module that would store the keys if someone had access to the laptop?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Lost in Here,

If a laptop is stolen, and the techniques applied per the article with the security measures mentioned - the data could easily be compromised as I understand it!

Safer more secure mechanisms need to be applied to the standard sleep or hibernation mode of laptop operation to make it bullet-proof to theft.

Note: wanting to do something and being able to are two separate things that take not only a lot of effort but creative talent directed to the dark side - not a very ethical undertaking for anyone in computing.

-- Tom


----------



## Lost in Here (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi lotuseclat79

I was just musing. 

I don't have the time, motivation or funding to create such a device, but I wouldn't be surprised if there are those out there interested in espionage (corporate or governmental) who might. 

I just found it interesting that most disk encryption could be defeated by a RAM module (in theory) with an FPGA and a small flash memory module.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Why do you think the government crushes, shreds and melts their classified information when it is destroyed? Encryption can always be broken, it's just a matter of time.


----------

